# String in txt datei schreiben?



## edsie2011 (18. Dez 2011)

Hallo ich wollte einen String in eine txt speichern aber der löscht mir immer meine Alten eingaben. Wie kann ich das ändern? Ich möchte dort hin ankommende Nachrichten von meinen Client speicher!!

```
String Mytxt2;
			  Mytxt2 = "Hallo WElt";
			    
		         //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
		           //Zeile in die txt datei schreiben
		           BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("F://Namen.txt"));
				   out.append(Mytxt2);
		           out.write(Mytxt2);
		           out.close();
```


----------



## FaxXer (18. Dez 2011)

Es gibt von Filewriter eine Parameter den du setzten kannst, dass es an das Ende der Datei schreibt.


```
public FileWriter(String fileName,
          boolean append)
           throws IOException

Constructs a FileWriter object given a file name with a boolean indicating whether or not to append the data written.

Parameters:
    fileName - String The system-dependent filename.
    append - boolean if true, then data will be written to the end of the file rather than the beginning.
```

Edit: 
Falls du ein Code Beispiel brauchst:


```
String Mytxt2;
              Mytxt2 = "Hallo WElt";

                   //Zeile in die txt datei schreiben
                   BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("F://Namen.txt", true));
                   out.write(Mytxt2);
                   out.close();
```


----------



## edsie2011 (18. Dez 2011)

nehmen wir an ich habe in der txt einmal
Benutzer;PWD;Nachricht
Benutzer und PWD werden nur gelesen und Nachricht soll geschrieben werden


```
import java.io.*;
 
 
public class Test
{ 
  
	public static void main(String[] args){
		  try {
	                 
	           //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	           //Zeile lesen
			   BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("F://Namen.dat"));
	           String zeile = reader.readLine();      
	           String [] textTeile =  zeile.split(";");
	           System.out.println("Benutzername: " + textTeile[0] + " Passwort: " + textTeile[1] + " Nachricht: " + textTeile[2]);
	           //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	        
	       } catch (IOException e) {
	      try {
	    	   
			  String Mytxt2;
			  Mytxt2 = "Hallo WElt3";
			    
		         //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
		           //Zeile in die txt datei schreiben
		           BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("F://Namen.txt", true));
				   out.append(Mytxt2);
		           out.write(Mytxt2);
		           out.close();
			  
			  
			 
	       }
	       catch (IOException e1){
	           
	           e1.printStackTrace();
	       }
         
     
    }
```


----------



## caniball (20. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen String anlegen und diesen dann in eine *.txt datei speichern - zb. "hallo"

bei mir scheitert aber schon daran, dass beim import des packages 





> import java.io.FileWriter;


 incorrect Package angezeigt wird, was kann ich tun?


----------



## BuckRogers (30. Nov 2012)

NA das package importieren 

in eclipse geht das fast von allein.

einfach auf das Ausrufezeichen klicken in der entsprechenden Zeile und die richtige Wahl treffen


----------

